# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Prop/Tren/Mast

## Haro3

well i wasnt going to start a cycle log but i want to keep track of progress so here it is. and i know alot of people followed my last one so id hate to let anyone down lol 

THE cycle
1-12 prop 100mg ed
1-10 tren 75mg ed
6-12 masteron 75mg ed

pct clomid/nolva i'll include hcg if/when i can get it

i say ed injects but im probably going to do eod unless the sides become to heavy...

1st shot saturday april 7th 2cc to left delt (gear is homebrew prop 100 tren 75 mg/ml) delt is a lil red today and kinda sore nothing bad just gettin used to the oil being in there again im sure....although i did make a realization if you shoot ur delt dont sleep on the side u shot lol cuz mine KILLS! in the morning if i do if i sleep on my back/other side its not nearly as bad...i have absolutely NO explanation for this but something i noticed. 

training - if anyone follows faiz's workout journal im going to follow that to a certain degree as its worked well for him and we have similar lagging body parts so im going to try that out

cardio - i usually /never do cardio which is why im holding around 14% right now so im going to start out with about 20 mins pwo cardio and off days = off days to me so no cardio at all for the time being

diet - starting out around 3,000 very clean cals pretty much a 40/40/20 macro split see how that works for now i figure with the added cardio even tho i am planning on leaning out i dont need really low cals as i've never really done cardio so 3000 cals + the addition of cardio i should most definately maintain 14% hopefully drop

goals - well i know its supposedly impossible to add lbm and drop bf% but i've done it and plan to do it again with this cycle except hold onto my gains this time as i f"ed up last go around but live and learn

stats 

weight 206 today gym weight 203 ish morning weight
arms 17-17.25" no pump
chest 48" 
around shoulders 52"
waist 36" relaxed
quad 24.5" (big goal this cycle!, along with outer/lower chest)
calves 16"
bf 14% if i was to guess maybe a lil under but not much at all
height 6'

note- im keeping this journal for people to follow/learn from and to keep track of my progress. if you have something positive to say feel free but if anyone wishes to flame or tell me something they dont know please! refrain from posting.....thank you  :Smilie:

----------


## king6

HA! HA! A log!  :Evil2:  Looks good, I am anxious to see your results, as this is my next cycle. Subscribed already.

----------


## Haro3

> HA! HA! A log!  Looks good, I am anxious to see your results, as this is my next cycle. Subscribed already.


lol ur prolly the one reason i started it cuz i knew u followed my last one pretty well...

----------


## crazycrab

followed your last cycle.It's good to see you are posting a log again. good luck on the cycle.

----------


## Haro3

> followed your last cycle.It's good to see you are posting a log again. good luck on the cycle.


thx mang ill throw up some starting pics soon

----------


## Haro3

just shot right quad 2cc 25g 1" A-OK! as for the shoulder its a unique deal since i've never used prop i dont know what to expect maybe someone could tell me if this sounds normal

i shot my medial delt bout 3 fingers below the bone 2cc's didnt hurt at all the first day had a slight lump put heat to it and felt fine, next day alot more sore no redness really but the lump had moved down to where the medial connects to the bicep and hurt more, then today its red, slightly warm and the "knot" is still there...the pain is there but its bearable just curious if this sounds like a typical firts reaction for prop? not to mention it was 2cc's to my delt which has never had more than 1cc and im sure i moved around a lil bit seeing as how it was the first shot of a new cycle jus a lil nervous....any ideas?

----------


## notorious_mem

looks like the beggining of a good log.good luck.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

If your gonna have a log , you gotta post goals.  :Smilie:

----------


## Haro3

> If your gonna have a log , you gotta post goals.


i did didnt i?....  :Wink:

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> i did didnt i?....



I saw right after I posted that....I'm just to damn lazy to edit it. : Hijack:   :AaGreen22:

----------


## JohnboyF

good luck haro

keep me updated..

----------


## chest6

Interesting to see how you like tren ...I'll be usin it next spring...but i already told you that  :Wink: 

Ill be following this

----------


## king6

> just shot right quad 2cc 25g 1" A-OK! as for the shoulder its a unique deal since i've never used prop i dont know what to expect maybe someone could tell me if this sounds normal
> 
> i shot my medial delt bout 3 fingers below the bone 2cc's didnt hurt at all the first day had a slight lump put heat to it and felt fine, next day alot more sore no redness really but the lump had moved down to where the medial connects to the bicep and hurt more, then today its red, slightly warm and the "knot" is still there...the pain is there but its bearable just curious if this sounds like a typical firts reaction for prop? not to mention it was 2cc's to my delt which has never had more than 1cc and im sure i moved around a lil bit seeing as how it was the first shot of a new cycle jus a lil nervous....any ideas?


Do you stick the needle in real fast? I noticed that when I just stick it in, I am pretty sore the next couple of days, but if I go slow, take about a min to stick it in, then I am not sore at all. Also with shoulders, I inject in the highest point, meaning the meatiest part of my delt. I was always afraid of hitting the bone.

----------


## Haro3

no i go descently slow most of the time i never "jab" but i dont go super slow either and yea i shot in the meatiest part as well...but the heat/redness has gone away mostly today the knot is still there a lil bit

----------


## testisbest

Looks like a great cycle. I'd like to run this next spring.

----------


## danamial

I'm going to start tren soon, so I am intrested to see how your sides are taking it eod. Are you doing 75mg of tren eod or more? Very interested let me know.

----------


## Haro3

75 ed so 150 eod

----------


## NotSmall

I'll be running something very similar in about 6 weeks time so I will watch this with interest!

----------


## Haro3

well i trained legs last night with intensity ive never had and lets just say today i feel like i got hit by mack truck....legs hurt SO bad i feel sick to my stomach they hurt so bad, i worked (carpentry) for 5 hours today said F this and went home.....this sux lol i was supposed to train today not gonna happen!

----------


## chest6

I wouldnt worry bout it ballin up. Just takin time to disperse...I forgot if I asked you but what is the BB at?

----------


## Haro3

> I wouldnt worry bout it ballin up. Just takin time to disperse...I forgot if I asked you but what is the BB at?


i think we did 
2/20%

----------


## king6

Yeah, 2cc is a fair amount. Maybe massage it for a while longer than usual.

----------


## Haro3

> Yeah, 2cc is a fair amount. Maybe massage it for a while longer than usual.


meh ill be ight....although the gf called me a pussy today cuz i cant walk lol i told her to come train legs with me sometime but she wont  :Frown:

----------


## king6

> meh ill be ight....although the gf called me a pussy today cuz i cant walk lol i told her to come train legs with me sometime but she wont


Wait till she's asleep, then stick it in her ass. See how well she walks.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## chest6

2/20 it should be fine...other than the swimming pool its being held in lol

But yeah, I wouldnt worry bout the red/hot to touch/ball of oil unless you start getting a fever...

----------


## Haro3

> 2/20 it should be fine...other than the swimming pool its being held in lol
> 
> But yeah, I wouldnt worry bout the red/hot to touch/ball of oil unless you start getting a fever...


yea im not worried bout it....

and i just noticed u have 23,000 posts....u realize u have NO life right? lol ur gonna pass up SwoleCat this year! haha

----------


## MeanMachine2000

Subscribed! Starting the same cycle next week, hope it goes well for u!

----------


## Haro3

update

i've had some minor headaches lately figured it was elevated blood pressure but i've checked it numerous times and its always right around 140/80 which is normal/low for me....so...and also so far no problems sleeping and or sweats granted im only 5 days in but still just informing my followers  :Smilie:

----------


## getpaid

I will definitely be folowing this, we have a very similar build and I plan on running the exact same cycle in the next 4-6wks ( ***ending on bood test) and I am interested to see how your body reacts to these compounds...Good Luck

----------


## Haro3

> I will definitely be folowing this, we have a very similar build and I plan on running the exact same cycle in the next 4-6wks ( ***ending on bood test) and I am interested to see how your body reacts to these compounds...Good Luck


cool yea similiar build minus u being 20lbs heavier lol u bastard! haha jp

----------


## mark956101957

I am not sure why people are going to their delts and other small muscles. With what you are injecting you can inject every compound you are using ED into one site a day. Right and left quad along with right and left glute. You can inject up to 3cc easily in those sites and personally I have no soreness with prop, tren , mast and EQ after a few weeks my muscles get used to it and the soreness stops but I realize not everyone is so lucky. Just seems like the glutes and quads are the only needed sites even going ED especially with more then 2cc per inject.

----------


## Haro3

> I am not sure why people are going to their delts and other small muscles. With what you are injecting you can inject every compound you are using ED into one site a day. Right and left quad along with right and left glute. You can inject up to 3cc easily in those sites and personally I have no soreness with prop, tren, mast and EQ after a few weeks my muscles get used to it and the soreness stops but I realize not everyone is so lucky. Just seems like the glutes and quads are the only needed sites even going ED especially with more then 2cc per inject.


i hate shooting glutes so that option is out for me

----------


## getpaid

> cool yea similiar build minus u being 20lbs heavier lol u bastard! haha jp


$h*t Not anymore, I have been slcking on pimpin, I am just trying to maintain and get my bf% low as possible for this next cycle...I am paying for the mistake of letting my diet go off cycle so right now I am about 208 probably 14%bf...But I'm finally back in the saddle and ready to get large..Hopefully seeing some of your results off this cycle will motivate me even more...

----------


## Haro3

> $h*t Not anymore, I have been slcking on pimpin, I am just trying to maintain and get my bf% low as possible for this next cycle...I am paying for the mistake of letting my diet go off cycle so right now I am about 208 probably 14%bf...But I'm finally back in the saddle and ready to get large..Hopefully seeing some of your results off this cycle will motivate me even more...


man we are close heres a bck pic from today

----------


## Haro3

it kinda looks like my left lat is bigger......any suggestions on how to fix that?

----------


## Haro3

any ideas?

----------


## king6

> any ideas?


Extra dumbell rows on the weak side maybe?

----------


## chest6

> man we are close heres a bck pic from today


aww....your lotion is right next to the picture of you and your gf...how cute  :Smilie:

----------


## auslifta

ill be following this one. goodluck! you look less than 14% to me.

----------


## Haro3

not from the front!

----------


## godkilla

> aww....your lotion is right next to the picture of you and your gf...how cute


lmfao! good eye.

----------


## Haro3

> lmfao! good eye.


yea he says that EVERY time i post a pic! that lotion always sits there so leave it be fvcker :P

----------


## king6

Dry skin is no laugh ing matter.  :No No:

----------


## Haro3

yea talk sh*t on my lotion now chest!

i hate this pic i feel /look fat lol so thats gonna change this cycle!

----------


## chest6

ah cmon u blurred the lotion out lol

Tren should help ya out..we'll see.

Just please don't fvck with DNP during your PCT again...or I'll say I told ya so again  :Wink:

----------


## Haro3

how many lbs of water should i expect with prop/tren a ?

----------


## king6

> how many lbs of water should i expect with prop/tren a ?


I wouldn't think any. I had no water weight gain with prop, and tren is suppose yield all dry gains, and masteron should dry you out as well.

----------


## Haro3

you will still gain some water im sure....i cant imagine u wouldnt gain any....

and didnt u run the prop after u had started ur cycle so any water u were gonna gain u had probably already gained from the test e..

----------


## Haro3

so far no real sides...have had some headaches atleast one per day..nothing horrible but still there but my bp isnt high at all 135/80 which is actually kinda low for me....so that doesnt explain it...shot my right delt last night lil sore today it feels like someone hit me in the shoulder like a deep bruise..i still dont know if that "prop pain" or if thats just from having 2cc's of oil in there...either way i can live with it

----------


## Haro3

had my first night of night sweats and slight insomnia....i fell asleep fine but i woke up to piss and couldnt go back to sleep regardless how tired i was and i keept waking up wet from sweat.....not horrible nothing like dnp but still sweaty and now i feel nasty i need a damn shower lol

----------


## Haro3

also i have switched to ED injects for now to see if i handle the pain better with 1cc as opposed to 2cc....might make a difference (hopefully)

----------


## king6

It's been 10 days since you started, I assume you are starting to feel the test and the tren a little? I felt the prop after about 5 days, but I still had some test e in me. Not sure what kind of results you get from masteron , I guess it is kinda like winny, but puts on more muscle.

----------


## Haro3

oh yea im horny as hell now and i had a lil bit of night sweats last night and some insomnia and i remembered a dream very vividly....but im only 10 days in like u said which makes me wonder if the tren would already be hittin me..? and i've put on like 5lbs which makes me believe im holding water because i havent upped my diet at all

----------


## naturalsux

> it kinda looks like my left lat is bigger......any suggestions on how to fix that?


no offense but your left triceps is definitely smaller than your right.

i have the same problem for the whole left side. i do lots of single arm exercise for left only. my right gets plenty from compound movements.
looking wide though.

----------


## Haro3

> no offense but your left triceps is definitely smaller than your right.
> 
> i have the same problem for the whole left side. i do lots of single arm exercise for left only. my right gets plenty from compound movements.
> looking wide though.


maybe a lil but i think its just the way i was angled in relation to the camera im twisted a lil bit..../shadows as well my left arm actually measures slightly bigger...

----------


## king6

Usually the rule of thumb is, which ever hand you write with, that arm is going to be bigger. I am right handed, so my right arm is bigger, as well as my right lat.

----------


## chest6

yep same here.. My left arm is bigger...bi peak is better etc. My right arm literally has 0 peak  :Frown:

----------


## king6

> oh yea im horny as hell now and i had a lil bit of night sweats last night and some insomnia and i remembered a dream very vividly....but im only 10 days in like u said which makes me wonder if the tren would already be hittin me..? and i've put on like 5lbs which makes me believe im holding water because i havent upped my diet at all


From what I have read about tren , the diet is not as critical as it is with test. It is suppose to put on quality muscle without requiring more calories, that is why the farmers use it on the cattle, because the cows get bigger while eating the same amount. So the 5 lbs could be muscle.

----------


## Haro3

nothing major yet but i am still having pain with 1cc of prop/tren i must just not like prop oh well i can deal with it, i still have the headaches but no increase in bp and also if u dont keep ur water intake HIHG u will piss some DARKKKKKKk yellow.......did notice that. and im fatigued easier, nap more, and maybe a lil more lethargic in class and what not....but still only 1.5 weeks in

----------


## getpaid

How are your stregnth gains and pumps in the gym?

----------


## Haro3

feel pumped all the time and strength i havent noticed a whole lot but i would say it is increasing....i sweat alot tho..and i dont sweat much at all usually

----------


## king6

Damn! Now I have cycle envy.  :Frown:  I hate PCT, I feel small. How come you are running Masteron during weeks 6-12? I thought you were suppose to run it for the first 10 weeks? Or are you using it for cutting purposes?

----------


## Haro3

i dunno just what i decided to do

----------


## Haro3

injectition pain is still there and this last one really hurts......i've been putting a heating pad to them after im done to help "disperse" the oil dunno if it helps any...

strength is noticeable nothing crazy but its going up

hunger is definately noticeable im hungry all the time dunno if thats a characteristic of tren but it sux when ur on around 2800 cals  :Frown: 

and the only sides aside from inject pain have been night sweats they are progressively getting worse and does anyone know does ur sweat smell worse when on this stuff? cuz normally even if i sweat i dont smell bad but man i woke up this morning and it was BAD! lol no big deal jus curious

----------


## Haro3

shot 500iu HCG today and will continue to do so throughout the cycle

shot left delt two days ago and its pretty red/sore/swolen this stuff is really more of a pain then anything! skins real tight and red i'll start putting a heating pad to it tonight to try and get the oil to dissapate

----------


## Haro3

pic taken yesterday 210lbs ish

since i didnt have a bottle of lotion on the dresser i figured i'd draw one in just so chest has something to make fun of me about  :Smilie: 

any my quads usually show a lil better but they were hella sore so i couldnt flex them at all

----------


## auslifta

looking good brother, its not your sweat that smells its the bacteria on your skin, you prob need to shower more haha

----------


## chest6

> shot 500iu HCG today and will continue to do so throughout the cycle


bah..dont do it throughout bish...

No one listens to me  :Frown: 


HAHA Look at this guy..hes got lotion on his desk..who does that?

----------


## Haro3

> bah..dont do it throughout bish...
> 
> No one listens to me 
> 
> 
> HAHA Look at this guy..hes got lotion on his desk..who does that?


i'll cycle it chillax biotch

ya you like my "cartoon" lotion? thats all for u baby

----------


## chest6

lol yeah...Im glad you were thinking of me.

It would have been better if the picture was of me and u  :Frown:

----------


## ironaddict69

lol that lotion thing is funny. ANYWAY,
dude haro ur legs are GREAT. ur upper body is too i just nevr saw the wheelies. what do u do to the the teardrop so big? or whatever that muscles called, the inside of ur legs by the knees.

----------


## Haro3

> lol that lotion thing is funny. ANYWAY,
> dude haro ur legs are GREAT. ur upper body is too i just nevr saw the wheelies. what do u do to the the teardrop so big? or whatever that muscles called, the inside of ur legs by the knees.


lol dude my legs suck i hardly train them cuz of my knee injury. but when i do its extensions/light hacks and leg presses squats are hard on me. but im learning that form takes alot of my knee pain out so im getting better at squats. 

plus i rode bmx for 10 years so that probably helped with the tear drop"

----------


## Dangerdan

Any signs of increased aggression Haro? I'm about 5 days into a test-e/tren -e cycle and I'm hoping that I dont get any increased aggression. I never have in the past but Tren is a whole different animal I hear. 

How are the nights sweats? Have you experienced any insomnia other than the one night? I was thinking I might pick up a perscripton for something to help me sleep if I get insomnia, Valium/Xanax maybe. My doc is pretty cool about that type of thing.

----------


## Haro3

> Any signs of increased aggression Haro? I'm about 5 days into a test-e/tren -e cycle and I'm hoping that I dont get any increased aggression. I never have in the past but Tren is a whole different animal I hear. 
> 
> How are the nights sweats? Have you experienced any insomnia other than the one night? I was thinking I might pick up a perscripton for something to help me sleep if I get insomnia, Valium/Xanax maybe.


no no more insomnia really its more like u wake up from sweating then ur just uncomfortable and its hard to go back to sleep. night sweats arent as bad but i just turned my ac on so that helps as well  :Smilie:  

agression see i always thought that was in ur head kinda like the bigger you got the cockier you got but honestly i have noticed being a lil short tempered lately like im usually VERY passive with my gf (who is incredibly voicestress) i usually just roll my eyes and say ok whatever but lately i've been snapping back i have noticed that so maybe it does actually increase agression...i mean its not bad its not like i walk across campus and look for a reason to start a fight by anymeans just short fused. lil shit bothers me more than it should. ie curling in the squat rack i said something to someone yesterday about it usually i wouldnt etc. but i've also been a lil bitter because of the ddamn injection pains and the headaches i've gotten. so im sure it all adds up. 

but i have noticed pretty sick pumps especially if i hit a drop set at the end man its crazy, today was the first day i really really noticed any strength gains but i will say my endurance has gone to HELL. especially noticeable when im trying to get a piece and i cant go for more than a minute without breathing like i just smoked a pack and ran a mile lol its bad!

----------


## anaBROLIC

glad to see this journal. im a week into sust, tren cycle and dont know what to expect. glad your a couple weeks ahead of me.. havnt felt anything really yet just a bit stronger.

----------


## chest6

hmmm so the blend is painful hmm..

Maybe I wont blend  :Frown:

----------


## Random

Nice log Haro, hope the sides dont get too bad...

CD

----------


## ironaddict69

felt like u smoked a pack and ran a mile...tren kicked in buddy!

someone once said, a chain smoker would beat a tren user in endurance anyday.

----------


## Haro3

> felt like u smoked a pack and ran a mile...tren kicked in buddy!
> 
> someone once said, a chain smoker would beat a tren user in endurance anyday.


yea comin from someone that used to smoke i told my buddy the other day "it felt like i smoked a pack of KOOLS then ran" lol if anyone used to smoke they know how brutal those bastards are

----------


## Dangerdan

Update Haro? Also, you thinking about that custom title yet? Maybe: 

Haro3
Loves lotion

----------


## Haro3

> Update Haro? Also, you thinking about that custom title yet? Maybe: 
> 
> Haro3
> Loves lotion


LOL! prick, haha thats kinda funny


umm nothing special to report injections are getting less painful i dunno if im gettin used to the esters or what but i didnt have near the pain or swellin on the last two. i shot my glute for the 2nd time EVR last night and i remember why i HATE shooting glutes but i'll live. I have noticed i get incredibly fatigued really easily and sleep is becoming more and more restless. i sleep and i stay in bed all night i dont wake up 100% but i just dont feel like i sleep very deep and i wake up in the morning just tired/worn out feeling and drag major ass for a while. which is all sides of tren so i know its workin. vascularity is better than 3 weeks ago for sure no weight gain really pumps are getting intense arms felt HUGE after only a couple sets last night. 

morning weight is about 207-209 i think i started a lb or two lower than that so nothing crazy by anymeans. i'll keep posting

----------


## Dangerdan

I have one lat that looks substantially bigger than the other from a rear double-bi shot. I'm not sure why, one seems longer and the other says kind of balled up and sticks out a little further. If you figure out a way to even em out, let me know.

----------


## Haro3

same prob as me one flares out and the other just seems longer and tapers in more gradually towards my waste..... :Frown:

----------


## Dangerdan

My lats look just like that. I wonder if its just how I flex them or whether they are really different shapes. Looks like its the same side too.

----------


## king6

> LOL! prick, haha thats kinda funny
> 
> 
> umm nothing special to report injections are getting less painful i dunno if im gettin used to the esters or what but i didnt have near the pain or swellin on the last two. i shot my glute for the 2nd time EVR last night and i remember why i HATE shooting glutes but i'll live. I have noticed i get incredibly fatigued really easily and sleep is becoming more and more restless. i sleep and i stay in bed all night i dont wake up 100% but i just dont feel like i sleep very deep and i wake up in the morning just tired/worn out feeling and drag major ass for a while. which is all sides of tren so i know its workin. vascularity is better than 3 weeks ago for sure no weight gain really pumps are getting intense arms felt HUGE after only a couple sets last night. 
> 
> morning weight is about 207-209 i think i started a lb or two lower than that so nothing crazy by anymeans. i'll keep posting


You probably wont see crazy weight gains, because you will probably be burning fat as you are putting on muscle, and the fat loss will increase when you start the masteron .

----------


## chest6

Bout time for an update..shit

I was wondering when the lotion man was comin back  :Smilie:

----------


## Haro3

> Bout time for an update..shit
> 
> I was wondering when the lotion man was comin back


i hope one of those kittens bites you with rabbies  :Smilie:  fvcker

----------


## GHO5T

Nice log bro, ill deff follow this one.

Keep us updated Haro

Best of luck to you 

~GHO5T~

----------


## ironaddict69

> Nice log bro, ill deff follow this one.
> 
> Keep us updated Haro
> 
> Best of luck to you 
> 
> ~GHO5T~


im following too haro! 
P.S....: easy with the lotion buddy.
 :AaGreen22:

----------


## Haro3

> Nice log bro, ill deff follow this one.
> 
> Keep us updated Haro
> 
> Best of luck to you 
> 
> ~GHO5T~


hey is that you in your avatar?

----------


## Haro3

> hey is that you in your avatar?


here i'll answer my own question....NO its not. thats my old training partner i've called out TONS of guys on using his pic and the private msg you just sent me confirms it you say you took that pic yesterday and weighed 247....well that guy is about 5'7" and 215 in that pic and heres a link to the real pic http://forum.bodybuilding.com/photo/...&ppuser=117472

come on dude wtf why use someones pic i have 0 respect for you now.

----------


## getpaid

BUSTED!!!!!!  :Owned:

----------


## NotSmall

LMFAO!  :LOL:

----------


## Dangerdan

Ouch, and that guy had like 1200 posts too.

----------


## Haro3

> Ouch, and that guy had like 1200 posts too.


yea....

----------


## Schmidty

^SOme funny shit bro

----------


## Titleist

> here i'll answer my own question....NO its not. thats my old training partner i've called out TONS of guys on using his pic and the private msg you just sent me confirms it you say you took that pic yesterday and weighed 247....well that guy is about 5'7" and 215 in that pic and heres a link to the real pic http://forum.bodybuilding.com/photo/...&ppuser=117472
> 
> come on dude wtf why use someones pic i have 0 respect for you now.


Wow.

On another note, nice log Haro. Keep up the hard work!

----------


## chest6

Oh yeah I remember that pic Haro. I thought I had seen it previously somewhere. If I saw his face I woulda recognized it...

Why do ppl feel the need to lie?

----------


## Haro3

> Oh yeah I remember that pic Haro. I thought I had seen it previously somewhere. If I saw his face I woulda recognized it...
> 
> Why do ppl feel the need to lie?


i dunno kinda stupid imma call my buddy tell him another person used his pic lol he thinks its funny

----------


## Dangerdan

> i dunno kinda stupid imma call my buddy tell him another person used his pic lol he thinks its funny


no need to tell me Haro, I already know he used my pic.















 :2jk:

----------


## king6

I wish someone would use my pics.  :Frown:

----------


## GHO5T

> hey is that you in your avatar?


 :LOL:  wow bro

----------


## orion565

what dosing do you have in mind for your pct?

----------


## GHO5T

> here i'll answer my own question....NO its not. thats my old training partner i've called out TONS of guys on using his pic and the private msg you just sent me confirms it you say you took that pic yesterday and weighed 247....well that guy is about 5'7" and 215 in that pic and heres a link to the real pic http://forum.bodybuilding.com/photo/...&ppuser=117472
> 
> come on dude wtf why use someones pic i have 0 respect for you now.


Ive been gone for the recent couple of days due to work and lifting. Coming back this caught my eye.

Its funny how allegations are made against others, but the full story isnt told to everyone, and how one bro says something and everyone jumps on the band wagon in a split second.

Haro your not telling the entire story here bro. Yes you sent me a PM asking for my stats, pic info and where i reside. And i laid them out for you, the most up to date stats i had on me. You asked if it was me in my avy, and i said yes as my old one was still up.

However ive been in the process of putting up new avys in the recent days, which i was doing so while we were talking, i put up the pic in question and again you asked if it was me in my avy or did you get a new avy (cant recall the exact words), which i went ahead and responded to saying yes i put the pic up yesterday, meaning i put the pic up, not saying that it was me.

You then went ahead and Pm'ed me saying it wasnt me and that you were going to call me out, i responded saying i dont understand bro? You then asked about the current pic i had and other info regarding the bro, since you know him personally.

I responded to that saying that i had just recently changed my avy, and no it wasnt me, that i have tried contacting the bro numerous times to get his permission to use the pic, however i didnt get a response from him. I used the pic, however i blocked out the face for the safety of the bro. 

I dont see how this is different from other bros posting pics of ronnie coleman, jay cutler, etc... as their avy's, its just the one i was posting the bro isnt well known and the block on his face, well everyone assumes its me. Ive many bros pm me asking about it, and i have told them no and redirected them to the appropriate location where i got the pic.

I dont blame you for calling me out initially, but at least you could of taken the time to read the most recent pm i sent you (explained above) explaining the situation, and make the effort to inform the other members that it was just a misunderstanding.

----------


## GHO5T

Many of the bros know me here, and know i wouldnt do such a thing, and i wouldnt bring the board into dispute.

I have the utmost respect for AR, its members, and the whole community, and have done my duties to the best of my abilities in providing cycle, diet, training advice to the new commers and the experienced.

You can look at any of my posts (1000+) and you will see nothing but quality, no flamming, but positive constructed advice to help the members here.

Im a little disappointed Haro, as ive always taken the time and made the effort to answer your PM's and throughouly as i can. And have helped you out and given you advice on numerous occasions, and i even set you up with the current cycle your running in its entirety.

Yet you make such allegations against me and call me out, saying you have 0 respect for me?

But no worries bro, just a misunderstanding, no biggie. I wish you the best of luck on your cycle, and if you have any questions regarding diet, training, cycles, you can pm me, ill be here.

I do apologize to the members here at AR for bringing the board into dispute, not my intentions at all. 

~GHO5T~

----------


## Haro3

yea see i never got that pm because im not so sure you ever sent it....secondly i asked if that was you in your NEW avy and you said yes. just the same as you did in two other threads that i read if you wish i can/will post the links......but i dont see why you'd post my buddies pic as your avy when you have had numerous other avys that have been pretty big/cut up dudes.....so if those were you why use someone elses thats on the same level? makes 0 sense to me. and yea i really appreciated your advice and respected you but i dont believe your story man i think its shady. if you were open to admiting it wasnt you you would not have told me 2 times it was you (while the avatar was up, not your old one!) AND you wouldnt have told 2 people in two other threads it was you.....

----------


## Haro3

oh AND you say you tried contacting him to ask to use his pic, he's on bb.com and he responds to posts/pm's multiple times throughout the day.....im sure he'd be more than happy to join AR to give you a piece of his mind on the whole matter.

----------


## getpaid

:Owned:  AGAIN!!! :Haha:

----------


## ironaddict69

lol. guys. cmon back to haros muscle growth.

----------


## chest6

heyoooo..

Haro is just mad cuz he cant find his lotion  :Smilie: 

and because he's roid raging  :Smilie:

----------


## Haro3

> heyoooo..
> 
> Haro is just mad cuz he cant find his lotion 
> 
> and because he's roid raging


agreed! and cuz its finals next week and im going to get OWNED!

----------


## chest6

same here dood...its finals week this week for me. I have to read a 300pg book tonight  :Frown:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Oh snap.

----------


## king6

Finals suck.  :Frown:

----------


## Haro3

agreed....

so yesterday was a definate notice in strength gain and i POURED sweat while lifting and i dont sweat much at all.....

this is a weird thing i noticed but possibly due to the drugs i dont know but my hands (palms) and bottoms of my feet itch CONSTANTLY and that is incredibly annoying but i have no idea what could cause this asside from swelling/holding water but i know im not so im really unsure....

----------


## Dangerdan

> agreed....
> 
> so yesterday was a definate notice in strength gain and i POURED sweat while lifting and i dont sweat much at all.....
> 
> this is a weird thing i noticed but possibly due to the drugs i dont know but my hands (palms) and bottoms of my feet itch CONSTANTLY and that is incredibly annoying but i have no idea what could cause this asside from swelling/holding water but i know im not so im really unsure....


When I'm on I sometimes get this real itchy feeling, like crawling across my back/shoulders, etc. Its like I'm having an allergic reaction but it passes in like 30 seconds.

----------


## ironaddict69

> When I'm on I sometimes get this real itchy feeling, like crawling across my back/shoulders, etc. Its like I'm having an allergic reaction but it passes in like 30 seconds.


okay good i thought something was wrong with me. i get it and scratch uncontrolably across my back and people think im straight out of the movie aliens or something like im infested.

----------


## Haro3

well good to see im not alone

----------


## Dangerdan

> okay good i thought something was wrong with me. i get it and scratch uncontrolably across my back and people think im straight out of the movie aliens or something like im infested.


Thats exactly what I get. It sucks.

----------


## GHO5T

> yea see i never got that pm because im not so sure you ever sent it....secondly i asked if that was you in your NEW avy and you said yes. just the same as you did in two other threads that i read if you wish i can/will post the links......but i dont see why you'd post my buddies pic as your avy when you have had numerous other avys that have been pretty big/cut up dudes.....so if those were you why use someone elses thats on the same level? makes 0 sense to me. and yea i really appreciated your advice and respected you but i dont believe your story man i think its shady. if you were open to admiting it wasnt you you would not have told me 2 times it was you (while the avatar was up, not your old one!) AND you wouldnt have told 2 people in two other threads it was you.....


Understandable bro, but its a little dissapointing how the situation arised in the manner that it did w/o both parties first talking thouroughly. However i do understand your frustrations and your actions were justified, since he was a close bro of yours, i dont blame you. It was an unfortunate misunderstanding.

However some of you guys know me on a personal level and some train with me where i reside, and know that the problems in this situation that im faced with is not in my nature. Im a representitive for a source, so if my honesty or professionalism were in question i would not have been handed this duty.

But again i would like to take this time to hand out some deserved apologies, first to the parties involved, the members of this board and this community as a whole, not my intention to bring the board into dispute.

Secondly my sincerist apologies go out to the source i represent, its members, and its affliates. The situation that has arised and my actions that have been questioned, were in no way intended to hurt your reputation or well being. And my loyalty is with you 100%.

Also to let the bros of the board know, the situation on hand is being taken care of as swiftly and professionally deemed possible. I will be in contact with the original bro, explaining the situation on hand to him man to man. 

Ive called AR home for the last year and a half, and have no intentions of going elsewhere, its unfortunate that this had to arise in the manner that it did, but again a misunderstanding and mishap on my part.

Sorry for the interruption of the thread Haro, but ive been swamped with PM's regarding this issue, im already swamped with PM's as it is, and this put it over the brink. So i took the time to write it out in the open forum instead of replying to each individual PM.

Again apologies for the interruption, please continue with your thread as normal, and keep us all updated on your results.

Best of luck to you

Regards,

~GHO5T~

----------


## Random

> here i'll answer my own question....NO its not. thats my old training partner i've called out TONS of guys on using his pic and the private msg you just sent me confirms it you say you took that pic yesterday and weighed 247....well that guy is about 5'7" and 215 in that pic and heres a link to the real pic http://forum.bodybuilding.com/photo/...&ppuser=117472
> 
> come on dude wtf why use someones pic i have 0 respect for you now.


Not sure if ive seen the wrong pic...but Gho5t u told me via Pm that it Was you in your avatar???

CD

----------


## Random

Ok Gho5t cleared it up with me, its not the same pic i was referring to, thanks man

CD

----------


## GHO5T

> Not sure if ive seen the wrong pic...but Gho5t u told me via Pm that it Was you in your avatar???
> 
> CD


Hey bro,

Pm sent your way

~GHO5T~

----------


## Random

Got it man thanks!

----------


## NotSmall

OK, it really is none of my concern but:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=298524

----------


## Snrf

Thats me in my avatar  :Smilie:

----------


## Haro3

> OK, it really is none of my concern but:
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=298524


EXACTLY!!!

----------


## Dangerdan

I know that your cycle isn't really the point of this thread so sorry if I'm off topic, but. . . how about a cycle update? Strength, weight gains? Bf change? New kind of lotion? Whats up?

----------


## Haro3

> I know that your cycle isn't really the point of this thread so sorry if I'm off topic, but. . . how about a cycle update? Strength, weight gains? Bf change? New kind of lotion? Whats up?


lol it was the point of this thread


noticeable strength gains. my diet is pretty low cals right now and i THINK im losing bf but im not doing very much cardio at all right now.......definately getting pretty solid/hard feeling. anddddddddddd 700mg of test makes me wanna fvck anything with a hole in it lol jus to let u know...no measurement or weight changes really tho....oh have noticed more vascularity in my arms and even have a few in my delts now which i never had before....

----------


## GHO5T

> OK, it really is none of my concern but:
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=298524


That was posted when my original avy was up bro.

~GHO5T~

----------


## Haro3

> That was posted when my original avy was up bro.
> 
> ~GHO5T~


i doubt it seeing as how he asked if that was u in your avy after you posted 1 hour before I asked you if it was you in your avy.....THEN you repsonded with "yea i plan on competing soon" the day AFTER i asked you if that was you in your pic.....quit lieing dude its B.S. you got called out. Swollow your pride admit your wrong, dont make up some B.S. story about how you asked permission etc cuz he even said you never asked. And just admit that you enjoy telling people your someone your not probably because you cant actually acheive those kinds of results. 

I have NO respect for you anymore. stay out of my thread. THANK YOU  :Smilie:

----------


## Snrf

> That was posted when my original avy was up bro.
> 
> ~GHO5T~


pretty sure it wasn't. I too saw the thread when u said it, i was interested to hear it was you....

p.s hows the cycle going Haro? weight gain/loss? bf change? havent seen u mention solid results yet....

----------


## Haro3

> pretty sure it wasn't. I too saw the thread when u said it, i was interested to hear it was you....
> 
> p.s hows the cycle going Haro? weight gain/loss? bf change? havent seen u mention solid results yet....


havent seen anything drastic yet. aside from strenght and vascularity. but i have sides so i know the shit is working

----------


## auslifta

hows the diet going?you said low cals but can you elaberate

----------


## king6

> hows the diet going?you said low cals but can you elaberate


+1, what are you wanting to acheive with the diet? Are you bulking, or going for a lean muscle build.

----------


## Haro3

im jus under maintenance i'm going to cut i just havent hit it really hard yet cuz of projects in school/finals etc havent been able to. but i will soon im going to cut majority of summer then lean bulk into nnext school year

----------


## king6

> im jus under maintenance i'm going to cut i just havent hit it really hard yet cuz of projects in school/finals etc havent been able to. but i will soon im going to cut majority of summer then lean bulk into nnext school year


I take it you already have a third cycle planned out?  :Wink/Grin:  I'm jumping on the deca train for my third.

----------


## Dangerdan

Haro, are you running anything to protect against gyno with this cycle, Letro maybe?

----------


## Haro3

> Haro, are you running anything to protect against gyno with this cycle, Letro maybe?


adex at .5mg ed jus cuz i got a lil sensitivity. i didnt buy anything for tren gyno tho.....

----------


## Dangerdan

I'm running adex with my tren too. I got a little concerned after hearing that so many people run letro with tren for gyno, but I guess I'll wait and see if I get any symptoms. I have some letro on hand just in case and nolvadex as well.

----------


## Haro3

> I'm running adex with my tren too. I got a little concerned after hearing that so many people run letro with tren for gyno, but I guess I'll wait and see if I get any symptoms. I have some letro on hand just in case and nolvadex as well.


yea i've got nolva but im not real worried. oh if i didnt mention im hitting hcg two times a week right now too 500 each time

----------


## Snrf

nolva isn't good to run with a nor group I believe...something about it increases progesterone receptors? PM tai and ask him

----------


## Haro3

> nolva isn't good to run with a nor group I believe...something about it increases progesterone receptors? PM tai and ask him


im not running it. i have it for pct etc

----------


## king6

> yea i've got nolva but im not real worried. oh if i didnt mention im hitting hcg two times a week right now too 500 each time


How does that work? 500 IU would mean 5cc, and they are only 1cc syringes, so wouldn't you have to take 5 shots in one day? I'm sure that is not the case, but how are you doing it?

----------


## chest6

> nolva isn't good to run with a nor group I believe...something about it increases progesterone receptors? PM tai and ask him


Yep..and

Dont run nolva with adex or letro

..But nolva can be ran with aromasin I believe..

Haro for now I'd just run 100mg B6 ED..no more than that. adex should be fine keeping estrogen low-ish

i'd grab some cabergoline but I know you're wary cuz that shit is WAY too expensive..until I find some powder of it I prolly wont get any...

----------


## Haro3

> Yep..and
> 
> Dont run nolva with adex or letro
> 
> ..But nolva can be ran with aromasin I believe..
> 
> Haro for now I'd just run 100mg B6 ED..no more than that. adex should be fine keeping estrogen low-ish
> 
> i'd grab some cabergoline but I know you're wary cuz that shit is WAY too expensive..until I find some powder of it I prolly wont get any...


cabergoline = not an option  :Smilie:

----------


## Panzerfaust

Updated pics?

Everything sounds good thus far.

----------


## Haro3

> Updated pics?
> 
> Everything sounds good thus far.


eventually to busy right now. honestly dont look much different..i've dropped a couple pounds but you really cant see it..i can but i doubt pics would show it

----------


## Panzerfaust

> eventually to busy right now. honestly dont look much different..i've dropped a couple pounds but you really cant see it..i can but i doubt pics would show it



Can you at least post a pic of your lotion, that should keep Chest satisfied for awhile.

----------


## chest6

> Can you at least post a pic of your lotion, that should keep Chest satisfied for awhile.


mmmmmm dont worry...I see his lotion when I visit his room in the middle of the night  :Wink:

----------


## king6

> mmmmmm dont worry....I see his lotion when I visit his room in the middle of the night


.


 :What?:

----------


## Haro3

> mmmmmm dont worry...I see his lotion when I visit his room in the middle of the night


santa? is that you

----------


## MFT81

Man, so this is where all the cool kids have been hanging out, I just found this thread,

1. Haro, if your really worried bout the left lat, try doing 1 arm pulldowns on a cable station using a D-handle. Just kneel down on one knee and pull down and back to work each side in***endently, these work great after pullups or heavy pulldowns for a solid pump 

2. Your freind/prev partner on BB.com Looks/Looked awesome, Love to look similar to that someday!, but first I got to get caught up to you bro!.

good log, ill stay posted.

----------


## Haro3

> Man, so this is where all the cool kids have been hanging out, I just found this thread,
> 
> 1. Haro, if your really worried bout the left lat, try doing 1 arm pulldowns on a cable station using a D-handle. Just kneel down on one knee and pull down and back to work each side in***endently, these work great after pullups or heavy pulldowns for a solid pump 
> 
> 2. Your freind/prev partner on BB.com Looks/Looked awesome, Love to look similar to that someday!, but first I got to get caught up to you bro!.
> 
> good log, ill stay posted.


cool


i read a post of yours the other day seems like we have similar stats......

----------


## MFT81

^^ yeah but im still natty though, youve got me beat on muscle density I think.

----------


## getpaid

How are your pumps thus far? Are you starting to feel like superman or what?
(Stregnth gains, soft skin?)

----------


## Haro3

> How are your pumps thus far? Are you starting to feel like superman or what?
> (Stregnth gains, soft skin?)


dude actually the g/f has said multiple times in the past two weeks my skin is softer i cant tell tho......i didnt know that was a side. 

strength is stilll going up nothing crazy tho but im on a calorie deficit so im not planning on getting strong.

i dont believe in roid rage etc but i will say im significantly more irretable lately....

and i have a few zits on my shoulders/back maybeeeeeee 10 at most but they are big deep painful ones ....i dont get acne at all so i know what its from...

----------


## getpaid

> dude actually the g/f has said multiple times in the past two weeks my skin is softer i cant tell tho......i didnt know that was a side. 
> 
> strength is stilll going up nothing crazy tho but im on a calorie deficit so im not planning on getting strong.
> 
> i dont believe in roid rage etc but i will say im significantly more irretable lately....
> 
> and i have a few zits on my shoulders/back maybeeeeeee 10 at most but they are big deep painful ones ....i dont get acne at all so i know what its from...


Yeah I think the soft skin is a side of using a lot of lotion!!! LOL
I start my cycle on Mon. and I am definetly not looking forward to the zits. Oh well you have to take the good w/ the bad sometimes...
What about fat loss, any difference?

----------


## Haro3

> Yeah I think the soft skin is a side of using a lot of lotion!!! LOL
> I start my cycle on Mon. and I am definetly not looking forward to the zits. Oh well you have to take the good w/ the bad sometimes...
> What about fat loss, any difference?


i think i can see a lil but nothing drastic yet but i havent realy started to cut yet....not much cardio etc

lol i dont use lotion damnit it jus sits there u fvckers

----------


## king6

So how are you running your HCG ? You said you do 500IU twice a week. But isnt 500IU equal to 5 full shots? If 1cc equals 100IU, and they are 1cc syringes, are you doing 5 shots in one day of HCG?

----------


## Haro3

> So how are you running your HCG? You said you do 500IU twice a week. But isnt 500IU equal to 5 full shots? If 1cc equals 100IU, and they are 1cc syringes, are you doing 5 shots in one day of HCG?


1cc doesnt = 100iu it equals whatever you reconstitute it at......my hcg = 10,000 iu's sooooooooooo i reconstituted it with 10ml wihch means its 1000iu's per ml so i shoot 1/2cc to = 500 iu's

----------


## king6

> 1cc doesnt = 100iu it equals whatever you reconstitute it at......my hcg = 10,000 iu's sooooooooooo i reconstituted it with 10ml wihch means its 1000iu's per ml so i shoot 1/2cc to = 500 iu's



 :0icon Ohmygod:  I should have known that, I took melanotan, and it is the same principle for mixing. For some reason I thought HCG came mixed already, but I forgot that it is in powder form.

----------


## Haro3

> I should have known that, I took melanotan, and it is the same principle for mixing. For some reason I thought HCG came mixed already, but I forgot that it is in powder form.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  fvckin newb geeeeeeeeeeeez come onnn lol jp king

----------


## chest6

yep u got it...


Have you started the HCG yet??

----------


## Haro3

yea started last week

shot my right delt two nights ago, must have shot a lil to low cuz the knot is in my bicep and it fvckin HURTS! arm is swollen and shit...no good 

gained some weight this weekend lol i ate horrible buttttt its ok im starting a "body recomposition program" that nark has written for me. includes diet and a new approach to my training. 

i'll start a thread on his boards to monitor the progress of his consultation but i will keep everyone informed on the cycle on this board. I'll post a link to the other thread when i start it should be tomorrow it will most likely be more detailed if anyone wishes to follow it.

however the diet and training wont be posted my progress and pictures will be. the goal of the recomp is to possibly gain lbm while dropping to around 10% bf. i've never cut before and i wanted to make sure i did it correctly so nark is helping me out.

----------


## Dangerdan

Looks like a good plan Haro; I'll be keeping an eye on this.

----------


## chest6

If I never cut I'd be about 25% bodyfat by now  :Frown: 

Looks good tho..

----------


## ironaddict69

haro let me know if the joint pain kicks in from the masteron . fvck its killing me.

----------


## king6

> yea started last week
> 
> shot my right delt two nights ago, must have shot a lil to low cuz the knot is in my bicep and it fvckin HURTS! arm is swollen and shit...no good 
> 
> gained some weight this weekend lol i ate horrible buttttt its ok im starting a "body recomposition program" that nark has written for me. includes diet and a new approach to my training. 
> 
> i'll start a thread on his boards to monitor the progress of his consultation but i will keep everyone informed on the cycle on this board. I'll post a link to the other thread when i start it should be tomorrow it will most likely be more detailed if anyone wishes to follow it.
> 
> however the diet and training wont be posted my progress and pictures will be. the goal of the recomp is to possibly gain lbm while dropping to around 10% bf. i've never cut before and i wanted to make sure i did it correctly so nark is helping me out.


I'd ne interested in following that, it is the perfect cycle to do it with too.

----------


## Haro3

http://corey-narkissos-springer.com/...hp?topic=506.0

link to my "recomposition" thread on Narks board. he is my consultant so i'm keeping a log on his site if you wish to comment feel free you jus gotta join the forum, i know alot of guys from AR already have....although if you do post im keeping AAS discussion out of the thread so please dont comment on cycles, i'll keep cycle up dates in this log.

----------


## getpaid

Good $hit!!!
I am going to follow your lead on this one as I am pretty much doing the same exact cycle and want to accomplish the same goals...Keep us posted!!

----------


## The Legend

ahhh i was suppose to do the same cycle, ended up cyp, mast, eq, have tren but ima wait on it or kick it in the 2nd half

----------


## Haro3

gettin paranoid about gyno bumped my adex to 1mg ed and got some b-6 to help with prolactin...gonna order some letro tho i think the hcg may have induced gyno cuz my left nip is definately puffy/sensitive...........

----------


## king6

> gettin paranoid about gyno bumped my adex to 1mg ed and got some b-6 to help with prolactin...gonna order some letro tho i think the hcg may have induced gyno cuz my left nip is definately puffy/sensitive...........


HCG definitely has the ability to do so, but I thought it was only a factor above 2,000IU per week. And I thought you were doing 1,000IU, but maybe you are sensitive to it. I would go with the letro for sure, that stuff works wonders, little hard on the ol sex drive, but you have test.

----------


## Haro3

dunno hopefully i get some letro soon im waitin on a friend to make an order

----------


## king6

OH FVCK!!! They got Chest!!  :Frown:

----------


## ironaddict69

why the **** was he banned?

ON TOPIC: haro, how much B-6 are u gunna use to fight prolactin? im interested in lowering mine.

----------


## king6

Any updates on size gains? Did you get any bigger?

----------


## Haro3

> why the **** was he banned?
> 
> ON TOPIC: haro, how much B-6 are u gunna use to fight prolactin? im interested in lowering mine.


i need to do some research on this....so if you decide to do it let me know what you find. right now im on about 200mg 2-3 times a day.....chest claims 100mg ed is sufficient and anything more messes with ur nervous system but nark told me to do 2-400 2-3 times a day sooooooooooo i need to do some reading!!

----------


## ironaddict69

yeah bro im doign 100 currently, but what would it do to ur nervos system? i know hes right b6 deals with that, but WHAT would it do? speed it the fvck up?
i asked u this in the PM but for everyonesknowledge are you still functioning ok down there on the tren ? big concern of mine.

----------


## Haro3

> yeah bro im doign 100 currently, but what would it do to ur nervos system? i know hes right b6 deals with that, but WHAT would it do? speed it the fvck up?
> i asked u this in the PM but for everyonesknowledge are you still functioning ok down there on the tren? big concern of mine.


if it has a hole in it i wanna put my d*ck in it hows that sound for functioning normally  :Smilie:  

if i was to guess it would make u jiddery or could slow it down who knows like i said i gott read up on it....i'll ask my doc tomorrow see what she says

----------


## boxer1

are you shooting ed or eod, if eod are you shooting 4ccs in one or splitting into 2 sep shots of 2cc, just interested because i'm doing a prop/tren cycle soon with similar doses. Good luck with cycle, ill be following.

----------


## Haro3

> are you shooting ed or eod, if eod are you shooting 4ccs in one or splitting into 2 sep shots of 2cc, just interested because i'm doing a prop/tren cycle soon with similar doses. Good luck with cycle, ill be following.


was shooting eod which was 2cc's at a time but my delts didnt like that much volume so i switched to ed so i only shoot 1 cc at a time i rotate detl/glute/quad

----------


## ironaddict69

really? my delts usually do well ive doen 2.5 cc's at 1 time, it was Enanthate ester tho. prop....wuda been different

----------


## Haro3

> really? my delts usually do well ive doen 2.5 cc's at 1 time, it was Enanthate ester tho. prop....wuda been different


i get a golfball knot with prop/tren at 2cc's in my delt dont like it AT ALL!

----------


## getpaid

> i get a golfball knot with prop/tren at 2cc's in my delt dont like it AT ALL!



I feel you there man, my effin shoulders are killing me @ 1.5 cc's of Prop/Tren ..Matter of fact I'm not really enjoying shooting my legs either, not being able to walk sucks!! Haro, are you still shooting glutes, quads and delts?

----------


## boxer1

sorry mate i must be missing something here you said your doing 100mg/day prop and 75mg/day tren so if your shooting eod it would be 200mg prop and 150mg tren if the prop is 100mg/ml and tren is 75mg/ml that adds up to 4ml in total 4cc, is your gear higher dosed?

----------


## Haro3

> sorry mate i must be missing something here you said your doing 100mg/day prop and 75mg/day tren so if your shooting eod it would be 200mg prop and 150mg tren if the prop is 100mg/ml and tren is 75mg/ml that adds up to 4ml in total 4cc, is your gear higher dosed?



i dunno how that adds to 4cc's 


my gear = 100mgprop/75mg tren per ml thats the concentration of the solution

im taking 100mg prop and 75 mg tren every day

im shooting every day

that = 1cc per day

----------


## boxer1

ok gotcha, the gear i've got is prop 100mg/ml and tren 75mg/ml so to mix the 2 will be 2cc a day for the same dose.

----------


## Haro3

> ok gotcha, the gear i've got is prop 100mg/ml and tren 75mg/ml so to mix the 2 will be 2cc a day for the same dose.


mines blended  :Smilie:

----------


## getpaid

How are your quad injections? Getting any easier? Mine are f'n killing me !!!!!!!

----------


## Haro3

usually they arent bad but this last one i shot too high and to much on top and WOW i cant awlk man. havent been able to do cardio etc it blows

----------


## getpaid

I'm in the same boat right now..

----------


## king6

Update?  :Frown:

----------


## Schmidty

bump

----------


## king6

Chest said that Haro is really busy, so wont update much, but I'm sure he will update every now and then. So don't fret.  :7up:

----------


## ironaddict69

yeah he is very busy. But oh how much we miss him...and his lotion.

----------


## Titleist

Haro, get your ass in here and give us an update!!! :AaGreen22:

----------


## Schmidty

HARO u fvcker were are u?

----------


## getpaid

Anybody talked to Haro? Can someone pm me the link to Narks board?
Thanks in advance!!!

----------


## ironaddict69

i talked to him on aim a while back, he said he doesnt have access to a computer at the moment, but i can assure you his cycle is going well =)

----------


## king6

Let's whore his log until he comes back.  :7up:

----------


## millionairemurph

Hope he comes back soon, the log is very interesting.

----------


## Haro3

updated pics the older pic is the end of april/beginning of may and start of narks consulting, the second pic is 6 weeks into the consultation and 8 weeks into the cycle.

1st pic 6' 208lbs
2nd pic 6' 212lbs

----------


## Haro3

more pics

----------


## number twelve

awesome gains bro. welcome back judging from the previous posts you were MIA for a bit.

12

----------


## Titleist

Lookin jacked Haro. Big improvements from 6 weeks ago.  :Thumps Up:

----------


## king6

Ahhh tren , (Wipes tear from eye)

----------


## Haro3

> Ahhh tren, (Wipes tear from eye)


actually i would give most credit to my consultation....

----------


## Dangerdan

Lookin good haro. Nice improvements. How many weeks do you have left?

----------


## Haro3

2 more weeks on tren then 4 weeks after that of prop/winny at 100, i had to drop the mast i couldnt get it soon enough

----------


## getpaid

Damn, I was wondering when you were going to update this with some pics..

Looking great man, big improvements!!!

----------


## Haro3

just for fun a couple more

the side pose is tonight

and the other pic is from september of this year

----------


## Dangerdan

I want Tren to have my babies.

----------


## juiceball44

nice gains bro

----------


## Haro3

thx man

----------


## AVIDRUNNER

You Look Great Nice Definition!

----------


## auslifta

well done so far, keep it up. still following this one. have you got some stats for us measurements, and weight and so on from start to finish.

----------


## Schmidty

U look fvckn awsome

----------


## kaberle_15

Looing great, love the back shots

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> thx man


what was your final strength gains and bf decrease?

----------


## auslifta

paging HARO, updates please

----------


## Haro3

> paging HARO, updates please


still sitting around 210/212 put on a tiny bit of fat since moving back to school etc beeen hectic the past 2 weeks im 2 weeks into pct so its a bad time to let the diet slip but as long as im eating enough i dont care, training has slacked a lil but i was gaining so much strength i started to injure myself pretty regular so i had to back it down. 

since i've come off the tren a noticeable difference in "hardness" tho, that shit is whicked when it comes to being hard/vascular im softer now but still not bad. mostly in my head.... i'll post some pics eventually i wanna get back into hittin it hard for a few weeks and ill throw some up. like i said im in pct now so im not training rediculously hard...

----------

